# Small motorcycle/ scooter.



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

I carried a125cc motorcycle on a rack on our Autocruise Boxer conversion and it worked well but now I want to fit a scooter or motorcycle into a garage on our new van which is 1050mm high. The width is OK but my bike is too high even after I compress the front forks.

I want something with room for two and not less than 125cc.

Can anyone suggest a suitable bike?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I know this might sound daft but.........thinking laterally.........is there any way that you can make the part of the garage entrance where the wheels pass through it, any lower?

Usually the floor of the garage is quite a bit lower than the "lip" of the entrance.
Could some sort of professional, hinged cut-out flap be fabricated to make (say) a 6 inch section in the middle of that bottom lip hinge sideways or downwards?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Have you thought about Raising the fork stantions in the yokes.
I did this with my bike, just 25mm and also by compressing the forks 
( turnbuckle and chain) I can wheel the bike into the garage.
You will probably have to file a bolt location groove in each stantion, easily done with a round file.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Cant offer any advice but know exactly how you feel. When we recently changed from one Elegance to another we measured the entrance door which was the same size, however the garage ceiling is about 20mm lower which makes all the difference.

We manage to get it in by compressing the front forks. Took a little getting used to but we can now do it fairly quickly.

Good luck with finding something suitable.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> I know this might sound daft but.........thinking laterally.........is there any way that you can make the part of the garage entrance where the wheels pass through it, any lower?
> 
> Usually the floor of the garage is quite a bit lower than the "lip" of the entrance.
> Could some sort of professional, hinged cut-out flap be fabricated to make (say) a 6 inch section in the middle of that bottom lip hinge sideways or downwards?


I think destroying the rounded section of the longitudinal edge of the bodywork might cause structural weakness and eventual distortion leading to all sorts of future problems, even breaching the original construction approval.

I could be wrong, but it would need checking carefully before proceeding.

Geoff


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the responses.

I don't want to do anything to the bodywork.
The fork tops are under the handlebar so I can't move the forks up and if I did they'd be the same length; too long.
I was hoping to hear about bikes which are less than 1050 high. Height seems to be the dimension most bike specifications omit and there are hundreds of possibilities.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

We have a Yamaha Vity 125cc which is 1045mm high. You have to remove the wingmirrors but that is quite easy. 

Only drawback is that the footrest for the pillion passenger is a bit uncomfortable for long journeys. Also, the wheels are a bit on the small side being 10 inch diameter. You can store one helmet under the seat and there is a built in rack at the back where you could attach a top-box.

Scooters with larger wheels tend to be that much taller. The Vity is ok for short journeys of say up to 10 miles (round trip). Another thing to check out is the comfort of the seats - best to take a test drive before you buy. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*small motorbike*

Hi i had a Dax or st70 chinese look alike it is still in the garage cum to think of it now .The handle bars fold down making it very easy to fit in my autotrail rear locker it was 110 cc and pulls like a train with the missus and me on it .they were new on ebay for 800 beer tokens dunno if they still are.happy new year


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*small motorbike*

Hi i had a Dax or st70 chinese look alike it is still in the garage cum to think of it now .The handle bars fold down making it very easy to fit in my autotrail rear locker it was 110 cc and pulls like a train with the missus and me on it .they were new on ebay for 800 beer tokens dunno if they still are.happy new year


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have seen the Suzuki Van Van 125's at my local dealer and they look small but meaty.

They are listed at 1120mm but I assume that includes the mirrors. If the mirrors come off it may very well fit.

Its probably worth a trip to your local bike shop with a measuring tape, see what they have got....

https://www.suzuki-gb.co.uk/motorcycles/motorcycles/street/vanvan/vanvan-125/


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have a Lex Moto Valencia 125cc scooter that goes easily into the garage with the mirrors taken off, a quick job with the spanner from the supplied tool kit.

Chinese cheap as chips brand new, no problems what so ever with mine, as long as you are happy with 50 mph max and 100mpg plus.

I think it is about 110kg full of fuel..

Got fed up with putting it in the garage so I have it now on a scooter rack on the back..

Scooter


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


Have you looked at honda monkey bikes, they look fun.


Happy new year.




norm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Honda PCX125 is 1094mm, but would presumably be well under your limit with mirrors removed.
http://www.honda.co.uk/motorcycles/scooters/pcx125/specifications/dimensions/

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Your O.P.

"I want something with room for two and not less than 125cc"

Do you have the carrying capacity for 2 Mbikes

tony


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Tony.
I can't ride two and other half of team doesn't have a bike licence and doesn't want one!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I presume you have sufficient payload to carry a motorscooter? Many sub 3.5 tonne vans have such a small payload, carrying anything of significant weight in a rear garage is lawfully impossible.


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

Payload is 700 kg of which about 200kg can be in the garage. It's a Hymer t 588.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Autocruise Pace................Hymer t588 

which one?

Also presumably you've used a weighbridge to confirm stats and not relied on a salesman.

tony


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

if the Honda PCX fits I would say you can't go wrong. We carry one in our garage, we have to remove the wing mirrors. I wrote a post review on the bike. As important to size is how it rides you could buy one that fits that you hate riding.

We had a test ride and took it to the van, removed the wing mirrors and tested that it would go in.

Post review: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-110788-.html


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

How about one of these:

msx125

Ian


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Autocruise Pace................Hymer t588
> 
> which one?
> 
> ...


We are between vans, new one coming soon, old one almost sold.

Payload figures from Hymer specifications.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Please, please, please , get a weighbridge ticket from them to current motorhome "empty" standards

What's the gvw of the new van?

tony

Sorry to be paranoid about this but so many people get ripped off on weights etc. so check before payment.

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What about the Honda Vision 110cc? I know you said 125 but if payload is an issue I think the Vision is 20KG less than the PCX which could make all the difference. I also think its a lot smaller so might fit better.

Our 2 stroke 100cc Peugeot Speedfight II is 95KG and as quick if not quicker than most 125 bikes.

I dont think its the top speed thats an issue with scooters its the ability to pull two people and your stuff up hills. We tend to potter around at 30-45 mph on the back roads maybe 50+ on an A road. The killer is the alpine hills though which we seem to frequent a lot. So far the little bike has been an absolute gem. Its been hammered to death for nearly six years now and still keeps going although its looking a bit tired. We have done 12000 miles on it.

Gemmy is right though. Get the van weighed. Front and rear axles weights independantly as well as the whole van weight. You then need to measure where the bike will sit to the middle of the rear wheel and then follow this calcuation at the bottom of the page in this link. http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/advice/safe-loading-and-payloads

If its 700KG Payload and your not fitting a rack I would suspect that you will be ok but worth doing the sums first.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We have bought a new Chinese scooter and dead pleased with it. It fits in our garage no prob just remove mirrors. It weighs 110 kg does 50/55 mph two up and me and the wifey aren't small. Hope she don't read this. One helmet under seat the other in top box which is on a quick release.
Can't fault them. Happy new year to all


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where's the new van coming from?............( ie dealer)

tony


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks, 


Just had athought if the hole is,nt big enough , then you could always get a strappon.

might be easiest.



happy new year to you all.



norm


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

goldi said:


> Afternoon folks,
> 
> Just had athought if the hole is,nt big enough , then you could always get a strappon.
> 
> ...


Maybe i'm reading this wrong or have you posted the above on the wrong forum? :wink: :wink:


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

I carried my 125 Sinnis on a rack behind our Autocruise Pace.
Total weight about 135kg. We were within the payload maximum.

I intend to put about 110 kg in the garage on the new van which Hymer say is okay for 200kg. The remaining payload of 570kg is more than the total for our Autocruise so I won't to be overweight.

If I can't trust the manufacturers specification on weight and payload, which figures do I trust? Perhaps the length is incorrect or the engine size.
How can I check the weight of a vehicle. not yet made, which I don't own, on a weigh bridge before agreeing to buy it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My local Hymer agent has 2 in stock I could pop down ( 2 miles away) and check anything you want,  

tony


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

For your reference
I have a Gilera Runner VXR 200 ((198CC) for sale) but its height without mirrors or screen is 1140mm & this is a small wheel scooter
if you compress the front forks it lowers the height by 65mm
This compression would only be needed as it passes under the width of the van walls

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjPR7RCP

Alan H


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Can you not ask Hymer to make the garage door door opening taller,Frankia did it on mine.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cyfareddol said:


> I carried my 125 Sinnis on a rack behind our Autocruise Pace.
> Total weight about 135kg. We were within the payload maximum.
> 
> I intend to put about 110 kg in the garage on the new van which Hymer say is okay for 200kg. The remaining payload of 570kg is more than the total for our Autocruise so I won't to be overweight.
> ...


I think you would have to be really unlucky to be over weight on the back axle with those figures assuming they are correct. Our payload was similar and we managed a scooter on a rack but only just so in a garage you should in theory have the weight nearer the axles so the weight increase because of the overhang should be less than ours.

You could always take Gemmy up on his offer to be even more sure.

When I researched getting a replacement Van some of the Brit vans but also Hymer vans scored quite well for payload for a scooter but I was looking for a rear lounge model with a rack not a garage.

I think you will be fine.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.hymer.com/de/modelle/tei.../informieren.html&singleview=391#.UsLmH3nuNjo

I don't see the problem

Multiple engines, multiple chassis weights

tony


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> My local Hymer agent has 2 in stock I could pop down ( 2 miles away) and check anything you want,
> 
> tony


Thank you for the offer.

Do you think I could put all our equipment in and my motorcycle in the garage before driving it to a weigh bridge.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This is a big garage door. 8)


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Cyfareddol - I think I may have stumbled across a solution to your problem re: your limited clear vertical garage entrance of 1050mm.

It's called the "ramping" effect. Based on a max scooter height of 1100mm (without mirrors) you only need a clear vertical garage entrance of 1030mm - assuming it is forward loaded. If you reverse the scooter into the garage (I have a winch system) then you need a minimum garage entrance height of 1045mm.

Dimensions have been based around the Honda PCX.

The assumptions are:
a) maximum scooter height of 1100mm in handlebar zone
b) inside horizontal rack is level with the bottom of garage door
c) ramp is 1800mm long with a drop of 500mm (ie. ramp gradient of 1 in 3.5 or 16 degrees)
d) Wheel base of scooter is 1300mm
e) Highest point of scooter (ie. handlebars/windshield) is 300mm behind the centre of the front wheel.

If the ramp is steeper - this only improves the situation (ie. less garage entrance height required).

My New Years wish list now includes the Honda PCX - thanks Mr Scolds for your encouraging review of this model and comments by others.

Hope this helps resolve your problem. There is a good range of scooters around the 1100mm height to choose from.


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

The Lexmoto Valencia which used to be called the Tommy is great , you can get a big bore kit to up the cc to 200 and then it really does fly , even two up , and on hills etc.
It is light and with wing mirrors off is 1090 high .
If you do go the upgrade route tho' don't forget to tell DVLA so you can pay more RFL and your insurance co . so you can pay a larger premium !!!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Cyfareddol - I think I may have stumbled across a solution to your problem re: your limited clear vertical garage entrance of 1050mm.
> 
> It's called the "ramping" effect. Based on a max scooter height of 1100mm (without mirrors) you only need a clear vertical garage entrance of 1030mm - assuming it is forward loaded. If you reverse the scooter into the garage (I have a winch system) then you need a minimum garage entrance height of 1045mm.
> 
> ...


Our Honda PCX is too tall to go through our garage door - based on the height of the door and the height of the bike with mirrors on. We tried one without the mirrors at our local Honda dealer - and it fitted.

With the shorter ramp we had (came with the van) we couldn't get the bike in due to it "grounding" on the entrance - but a slightly longer ramp cured the problem. Whilst I agree that steeper (shorter) ramps can help with door height clearance problems - they can also introduce other problems with the undercarriage of the bike.

After a few loading and unloading experiences once we had bought the bike, the inevitable happened - I tried to load it on my own having forgotten to remove the mirrors. It went in without any issue (though very close) 

Best advice I can offer is:

1. Use a ramp that is just long enough to avoid grounding problems
2. Always try potential bikes in and out of your garage before making any decisions about a bike based on measurement alone.

Honda PCX125 - one of the best motorhome accessories we have ever bought 

Regards,
John


----------

